# ارجو المساعدة في تصميم فيلا دور واحد 200 متر مربع



## هشام عفيف (9 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ومبارك عليكم الشهر وكل عام وانتم بخير :34:
لو تكرم أحد منكم بالمساعدة برسم خريطة كروكي لفيلا دور واحد وايضا الشكل الخارجي للفيلا بطريقه مبسطه أكن لكم شاكرا ولا أعلم هل هذا المكان المناسب أم لا ولكن أسم الموقع والمنتدى يوحي بذلك .. مساحة الأرض 25 متر عرض في طول 50 متر وأرغب بمنزل دور واحد على أرتفاع متر عن الأرض حسب المواصفات التاليه مع العلم ان المنزل يقع بلبنان وانا خارج لبنان حاليا : 

 مساحة تقريبيه 180 متر مربع الى 200 متر مربع دور واحد ومطلع الدرج داخل البيت وبمقدمة البيت عند الدخول بالمواصفات التاليه : 

أرتفاع عن الأرض بمقدار متر أو متر و20 سم 
 عدد 3 غرف نوم على ان تكون منهم غرفة ماستر مع حمام
صاله تقريبيه 4.5 في 8 متر تقريبا ( أول المنزل ) 
 مطبخ مساحة تقريبيه 4 في 5 متر + حمام للغسيل 
حمام عدد 2 ( واحد للضيفو والثاني بين الغرفتين )
تراس أو قعده أماميه وخلفيه بمساحة تقريبيه 25 متر مربع امامي و 20 متر خلفي على ان يكون المطبخ من الخلف اخر البيت مع التراس الخلفي 

لا أعرف هل الطلب سهل او صعب وعلى جميع الحالات شكرا جزيلا للجميع 

أخوكم هشام 

:56:​


----------



## هشام عفيف (10 سبتمبر 2008)

ما شالله موقع مهندسين وتخصص عمارة وتخطيط وما حد حتى أعطاني رد بهذا الشهر الفضيل .. على العموم مشكورين وكل عام وأنتم بخير .. سلام


----------



## حمد ماجد (10 سبتمبر 2008)

تابع هذا الرابط فية عشرات التصاميم الجاهزه عسى أن تجد ما يناسبك
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t101126.html


----------



## نايسرمان (10 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله لك أخي حمد وكثر الله من أمثالك وانشالله أجرك عند الله وكثر الله في ميزان حسناتك أنشالله وأتمنى من يستطيع تقديم مخطط خاص حسب الطلب وشكرا جزيلا 

أخوك هشام


----------



## هشام عفيف (21 سبتمبر 2008)

للرفع ... وهل من مجيب بليالي الأواخر الفضيلة ... مقدما ...كل عام وأنتم بخير 

هشام

السلام عليكم


----------



## ريماس عمر (17 ديسمبر 2009)

مرحبا . انا كتير بحب تصاميم البيوت الصغيرة الدور الواحد عن قريب بخطط ابني منزل مستقل 180 متر .
الصالون و السفرة وحمام الضيوف بالامام و المطبخ والمعيشة في الوسط وفي القسم الداخلي الاخير غرفة ماستر وغرفتين للاولاد وحمام مشترك بس بظن انه لانه صغير لازم يكون تصميمه الداخلي و الخارجي فيه شغل و حركة عشان يكسر جموده
والله ولي التوفيق:63:


----------



## الأوسيمى (25 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## الأوسيمى (25 يناير 2010)

شكككككككككككككككككككككككككرا لك


----------



## فؤاد ج (18 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركانه 
ارجو المساعده . عندى ارض واريد خريطة لمنزل مكون من اربع غرف وواحده بحمام خاص
وكدلك حمامان اخران وصالة و صالون للضيوف
المنزل دور واحد و لكم منى فائق الاحترام


----------



## ismail.1967 (23 مايو 2010)

رائع جدا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amer123 (25 أغسطس 2010)

سلمت يداك


----------



## الدريهمية (28 نوفمبر 2014)

اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم


----------



## muzza (3 ديسمبر 2014)

حاضرين اخي


----------

